# el que/lo que



## Salab

Leo un libro infantil a mi hija titulado '¡Nos vamos a México!' En una página hay unas oraciones que dicen, 'Subimos las pirámides de un México antiquísimo. _Y todo *el* que explora se asombra que ahora sea un lugar bellísimo.' 

_Porqué el autor no escribió 'Y todo *lo* que explora se asombra que ahora sea un lugar bellísimo.'

Gracias a cualquiera persona que podría aclarar mis dudas.


----------



## k-in-sc

Everybody who ...


----------



## Salab

Oh man. So easy. Thank you K-in-sc.


----------



## inib

> _se asombra -- que_


Shouldn't there be a "de" before the "que"?


----------



## Julvenzor

inib said:


> Shouldn't there be a "de" before the "que"?




Yes, exactly. I think Spanish is the language more ruined by its speakers in the world.

Cheers!


----------



## juan082937

Y todo el que explora se asombra *de*...
Todo is a collective pronoun *el que * is a relative pronoun that refers  to this collective pronoun (todo) relates to persons (everybody) third person el que
 y todo lo que explora is an noun of quanty= everything, and *lo r*elates to things, *lo que,* and change the meaning of the subordinate clause.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Julvenzor said:


> Yes, exactly. I think Spanish is the language more ruined by its speakers in the world.
> 
> Cheers!


I beg to differ - surely it's English!
Cheers!


----------



## juandiego

Hola Salab y demás.

_Todo el que *las* explora_Sujeto _se asombra_Verbo _de_Prep _que ahora sea un lugar bellísimo_SN Comp. Régimen.

 Sin ese pronombre _las _(las pirámides) la frase queda bastante coja porque se está hablando de un lugar específico, no de la actividad de explorar en general. Podría ser también un _lo_ si a lo que se refiere es a _Mexico_, no a _las pirámides_.

La construcción pronominal del verbo _asombrar(se)_ requiere que el sujeto sea persona, o como poco animal; en caso de que se tratara de una cosa, ésta estaría personificada. _Una cosa asombra (a quien sea)_ y _una persona se asombra (de algo)_.

También es interesante el valor de ese _todo_ inicial:
*todo* (DRAE).
*3.* _adjetivo_. Usado para dar al sustantivo al que precede valor de plural. _Todo fiel cristiano_, equivalente a _todos los fieles cristianos_. _Todo delito_, equivalente a _todos los delitos_.


----------



## juan082937

juandiego said:


> Hola Salab y demás.
> 
> _Todo el que *las* explora_Sujeto _se asombra_Verbo _de_Prep _que ahora sea un lugar bellísimo_SN Comp. Régimen.
> 
> También es interesante el valor de ese _todo_ inicial:
> *todo* (DRAE).
> *3.* _adjetivo_. Usado para dar al sustantivo al que precede valor de plural. _Todo fiel cristiano_, equivalente a _todos los fieles cristianos_. _Todo delito_, equivalente a _todos los delitos_.



(DRAE) has it as m. that means msculine noun."*todo**, da**.* (Del lat. _totus_).

*5. m.** Cosa íntegra*
*6.** m. En el juego del hombre y otros de naipes, condición en que se paga más a quien hace todas las bazas.
7 m. En las charadas, voz que contiene en sí todas las sílabas que se han enunciado.*

el (determinate article)+que relative = -*el que*- is a relative pronoun that refers back to TODO. maculine noun. el (que)third person singular.
mostly the  antecedent referred anaphorically by -el que- is a noun usually.


----------



## plsdeluno

Gracias a cualquiera persona que podría aclarar mis dudas.

Aparte de la pregunta, creo que lo de arriba, no es correcto, lo correcto es cualquier persona o quinquera  que pueda ¿no?


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> (DRAE) has it as m. that means msculine noun."
> *todo**, da**.* (Del lat. _totus_).
> 
> *5. m.** Cosa íntegra*
> *6.** m. En el juego del hombre y otros de naipes, condición en que se paga más a quien hace todas las bazas.
> 7 m. En las charadas, voz que contiene en sí todas las sílabas que se han enunciado.*
> 
> el (determinate article)+que relative = -*el que*- is a relative pronoun that refers back to TODO. maculine noun. el (que)third person singular.
> mostly the  antecedent referred anaphorically by -el que- is a noun usually.


Hola Juan.

No necesariamente un relativo tiene que tener antecedente: _El que mucho abarca poco aprieta_;_ Quien bien te quiere te hará llorar_;_ El que lo explora se asombra_. En estos casos el pronombre relativo está introduciendo una subordinada de relativo sustantivada mediante la cual se describe el concepto nominal al que se refiere. Observa que pueden ser sustituidos por sustantivos o sintagmas nominales:_El abarcador poco aprieta_;_ Tus seres queridos te harán llorar_;_ Todo explorador se asombra_.

_Todo el que las exploraSubordinada se asombra_ => _Todo explorador de ellas_S. Nominal_ se asombra_.
Con esta transformación se aprecia bien el valor adjetivo del _todo_ descrito en mi anterior post.



plsdeluno said:


> Gracias a *cualquier* persona que podría aclarar mis dudas.
> Aparte de la pregunta, creo que lo de arriba, no es correcto, lo correcto es cualquier persona o *quienquiera* que *sea* ¿no?


Hola Plsdeluno.
Ese es el significado en el fondo, sí.


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias juandiego.


----------



## James2000

juandiego said:


> También es interesante el valor de ese _todo_ inicial:
> *todo* (DRAE).
> *3.* _adjetivo_. Usado para dar al sustantivo al que precede valor de plural. _Todo fiel cristiano_, equivalente a _todos los fieles cristianos_. _Todo delito_, equivalente a _todos los delitos_.



Gracias juandiego.  Esto explica mucho.


----------



## juan082937

juandiego said:


> Hola Juan.
> 
> No necesariamente un relativo tiene que tener antecedente: _El que mucho abarca poco aprieta_;_ Quien bien te quiere te hará llorar_;_ El que lo explora se asombra_. En estos casos el pronombre relativo está introduciendo una subordinada de relativo sustantivada mediante la cual se describe el concepto nominal al que se refiere. Observa que pueden ser sustituidos por sustantivos o sintagmas nominales:_El abarcador poco aprieta_;_ Tus seres queridos te harán llorar_;_ Todo explorador se asombra_.
> 
> _Todo el que las exploraSubordinada se asombra_ => _Todo explorador de ellas_S. Nominal_ se asombra_.
> Con esta transformación se aprecia bien el valor adjetivo del _todo_ descrito en mi anterior post.



Juan Diego gracias por analizar mi información sobre las relativas pertinentes, me gustaría preguntarte lo siguiente y si estás de acuerdo con los siguientes puntos:.
1-los antecdentes vacíos o elididos están implícitos.
2.- En las relativas *semilibres* el núcleo del sintagma nominal se puede por elipsis  borrar el sustantivo siempre que aparezca debidamente determinado por el artículo determinado (el/la/los/las+que)
3.- En las relativas *libres *con pronombres relativos quiem  y como, donde, cuando (adverbiales estos ultimos), todas las relativas libres pueden ser conmutadas por sintagmas nominales que contengan una relativa especificativa: la persona que bien te quiere, la persona que mucho abarca poco aprieta, etc.
Los pronombres de relativo quien y los adverbiales tienen rasgos léxicos que permiten identificar el antecedente.
4.- No es posible construir relativas libres que designen objetos  o individuos no humanos con excepción de los valores cubiertos por los advebiales, cuando, donde y como.
5- una frase sustantiva o nominal  el sustantivo puede tener como determinante un artículo o un adjetivo pero su núcleo es nominal.
la oración de marras sería un poco más clara así :
Todo visitante, turista que recorra las bellísimas pirámides se asombra de ellas > todo el que las recorra se asombra de ellas.

Muchas gracias-


----------



## SevenDays

_Subimos las pirámides de un México antiquísimo. Y todo el que explora se asombra que ahora sea un lugar bellísimo. 

_Aquí, "explora", dentro de su propia frase, aparece en un uso _absoluto_; es sintácticamente intransitivo y no necesita OD. Le podemos agregar un objeto a "explora" guíado por la semántica, el significado que queramos darle, y entonces nada evita que "explora" se refiera a "las pirámides" o al "México antiquísimo". A mí me gusta en uso absoluto, pues así "explora" no se refiere específicamente ni a "pirámides" ni a "México antiquísimo, y por lo tanto, _semánticamente_, abarca a los dos. Algo distinto sería _Subimos y exploramos la pirámides de un México antiquísimo_, pues ahora, al referirse a "las pirámides", "explora" necesita el OD "las": _Y todo el que las explora_....

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> Juan Diego gracias por analizar mi información sobre las relativas pertinentes, me gustaría preguntarte lo siguiente y si estás de acuerdo con los siguientes puntos:.
> 1-los antecedentes vacíos o elididos están implícitos.
> 2.- En las relativas *semilibres* el núcleo del sintagma nominal se puede por elipsis  borrar el sustantivo siempre que aparezca debidamente determinado por el artículo determinado (el/la/los/las+que)
> 3.- En las relativas *libres *con pronombres relativos quiem  y como, donde, cuando (adverbiales estos ultimos), todas las relativas libres pueden ser conmutadas por sintagmas nominales que contengan una relativa especificativa: la persona que bien te quiere, la persona que mucho abarca poco aprieta, etc.
> Los pronombres de relativo quien y los adverbiales tienen rasgos léxicos que permiten identificar el antecedente.
> 4.- No es posible construir relativas libres que designen objetos  o individuos no humanos con excepción de los valores cubiertos por los adverbiales, cuando, donde y como.
> 5- una frase sustantiva o nominal  el sustantivo puede tener como determinante un artículo o un adjetivo pero su núcleo es nominal.
> la oración de marras sería un poco más clara así :
> Todo visitante, turista que recorra las bellísimas pirámides se asombra de ellas > todo el que las recorra se asombra de ellas.
> 
> Muchas gracias-


De nada, tocayo.

 ¡Uf!, me has metido en un buen berenjenal. Te advierto que yo no sé mucho del tema, tan sólo lo más general y para contestar ciertas cosas es mejor tener un conocimiento más exhaustivo de la casuística. Tampoco conozco la terminología _libre-semilibre_ aunque asumo que se refieren respectivamente a si el relativo va sin o con antecedente expreso (que aparece el antecedente).

1.- Sí. Era lo que decía antes de que la subordinada de relativo sustantivada lo que hace es aportar una especie de definición del concepto nominal al que ella se refiere. Si el relativo sí tiene antecedente expreso, entonces la subordinada de relativo ya no está sustantivada, es adjetiva y lo que esta haciendo es precisamente complementar al antecedente (un nombre) a modo de adjetivo o complemento del nombre (_El coche que se acaba de comprar mi padre <> El coche nuevo de mi padre_).

2.- Diría que sí: se puede prescindir del antecedente y construir el artículo seguido de _que_, pero habría que estudiar bien la casuística.

3.- Todas las subordinadas de relativo si están sustantivadas pueden, necesariamente, sustituirse por un sintagma nominal, o al menos por un pronombre (eso, ése, ellas,...) si resulta complicado encontrar un SN que recoja bien el significado de la subordinada (_Quien piense que se puede aprobar sin estudiar es un ingenuo <> Ése es un ingenuo_). En cuanto a lo que preguntas en concreto, supongo que sí: siempre se puede encontrar una construcción equivalente con el antecedente expreso; de ahí que sean relativos, es decir, que se refieren necesariamente (se relacionan, relatan) a su antecedente, esté éste o no expresado.

4.- No sé si entiendo tu pregunta pero creo que no: al menos los relativos _qué_ y _cuál_ sin antecedente expreso pueden claramente referirse a conceptos no animados: _Qué pase y cuál sea su solución nos ocupará la agenda de mañana_.

 5.- No, en una subordinada sustantiva no tiene sentido de hablar de su núcleo nominal; toda ella es equivalente a un nombre con relación a la principal, pero como oración es igual que cualquier otra: con su sujeto y su predicado y los núcleos de estos. Una cosa de las subordinadas de relativo sí es interesante: el relativo (junto con sus modificadores) tiene una función sintáctica dentro de la subordinada:
_La persona queOD Juan me reco__mendó..._; _Juan me recomendó a XOD_; _a X=que_) El relativo es objeto directo en la subordinada;
_La persona queSuj viene con nosotros..._; _XSuj viene con nosotros_; _X=que_) El relativo es sujeto en la subordinada;
_La persona a quienOI le daré el dinero..._; _Yo le daré el dinero a XOI_; _a X=a quien_) El relativo es objeto indirecto en la subordinada;
_La persona de quienCR todos hablan ahora..._; _Todos hablan ahora de XCR_; _de X=de quien_) El relativo es complemento de régimen verbal de la subordinada.


----------



## juan082937

juandiego said:


> De nada, tocayo.
> 
> ¡Uf!, me has metido en un buen berenjenal. Te advierto que yo no sé mucho del tema, tan sólo lo más general y para contestar ciertas cosas es mejor tener un conocimiento más exhaustivo de la casuística. Tampoco conozco la terminología _libre-semilibre_ aunque asumo que se refieren respectivamente a si el relativo va sin o con antecedente expreso (que aparece el antecedente).
> 
> 1.- Sí. Era lo que decía antes de que la subordinada de relativo sustantivada lo que hace es aportar una especie de definición del concepto nominal al que ella se refiere. Si el relativo sí tiene antecedente expreso, entonces la subordinada de relativo ya no está sustantivada, es adjetiva y lo que esta haciendo es precisamente complementar al antecedente (un nombre) a modo de adjetivo o complemento del nombre (_El coche que se acaba de comprar mi padre <> El coche nuevo de mi padre_).
> 
> 2.- Diría que sí: se puede prescindir del antecedente y construir el artículo seguido de _que_, pero habría que estudiar bien la casuística.
> 
> 3.- Todas las subordinadas de relativo si están sustantivadas pueden, necesariamente, sustituirse por un sintagma nominal, o al menos por un pronombre (eso, ése, ellas,...) si resulta complicado encontrar un SN que recoja bien el significado de la subordinada (_Quien piense que se puede aprobar sin estudiar es un ingenuo <> Ése es un ingenuo_). En cuanto a lo que preguntas en concreto, supongo que sí: siempre se puede encontrar una construcción equivalente con el antecedente expreso; de ahí que sean relativos, es decir, que se refieren necesariamente (se relacionan, relatan) a su antecedente, esté éste o no expresado.
> 
> 4.- No sé si entiendo tu pregunta pero creo que no: al menos los relativos _qué_ y _cuál_ sin antecedente expreso pueden claramente referirse a conceptos no animados: _Qué pase y cuál sea su solución nos ocupará la agenda de mañana_.
> 
> 5.- No, en una subordinada sustantiva no tiene sentido de hablar de su núcleo nominal; toda ella es equivalente a un nombre con relación a la principal, pero como oración es igual que cualquier otra: con su sujeto y su predicado y los núcleos de estos. Una cosa de las subordinadas de relativo sí es interesante: el relativo (junto con sus modificadores) tiene una función sintáctica dentro de la subordinada:
> _La persona queOD Juan me reco__mendó..._; _Juan me recomendó a XOD_; _a X=que_) El relativo es objeto directo en la subordinada;
> _La persona queSuj viene con nosotros..._; _XSuj viene con nosotros_; _X=que_) El relativo es sujeto en la subordinada;
> _La persona a quienOI le daré el dinero..._; _Yo le daré el dinero a XOI_; _a X=a quien_) El relativo es objeto indirecto en la subordinada;
> _La persona de quienCR todos hablan ahora..._; _Todos hablan ahora de XCR_; _de X=de quien_) El relativo es complemento de régimen verbal de la subordinada.



Gracias juan por tu tiempo en contestarme y tus análisis, en cuanto a los pronombres relativos: el cual, cuyo no están habilitados para encabezar relativas libres y me encontré estas dos relativas semilibres y libres, anoche leyendo a Ignacio Bosque ::
*el cual llegó tarde es tu hermano
*cuya hermana conociste ayer vive en el tercer piso, ya que no concuerda con el antecedente poseedor vacío y solo lo hace con el sintagma nominal de hermana.
Muchas gracias tocayo una vez más.
Me ha asaltado desde  hace años la duda en los verbos ditransitivos del inglés cuyo orden es s+v+io+do. I gave Mary a present, pero al cambiar el orden I gave a present to Mary, el antiguo io al final con 'to' pasa a ser una prepositional phrase que es adverbial, no sé si sigue como io?.


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> Gracias juan por tu tiempo en contestarme y tus análisis, en cuanto a los pronombres relativos: el cual, cuyo no están habilitados para encabezar relativas libres y me encontré estas dos relativas semilibres y libres, anoche leyendo a Ignacio Bosque ::
> *el cual llegó tarde es tu hermano
> *cuya hermana conociste ayer vive en el tercer piso, ya que no concuerda con el antecedente poseedor vacío y solo lo hace con el sintagma nominal de hermana.
> Muchas gracias tocayo una vez más.


De nada, Juan.

!Ah! ahora creo que entiendo esa terminología: _semilibre_ significa sin antecedente expreso pero precedido por artículo y _libre_ sin antecedente ni artículo. Me gusta porque esto de _semilibre_ parece apuntar a una cosa que me parecía percibir: cuando no hay antecedente expreso y el relativo lleva artículo, éste parece funcionar como antecedente del relativo adquiriendo en cierto modo un valor pronominal.




juan082937 said:


> Me ha asaltado desde  hace años la duda en los verbos ditransitivos del inglés cuyo orden es s+v+io+do. I gave Mary a present, pero al cambiar el orden I gave a present to Mary, el antiguo io al final con 'to' pasa a ser una prepositional phrase que es adverbial, no sé si sigue como io?.


Esto sería mejor que lo preguntaras en otro hilo para que no lo moderen en éste.


----------



## juandiego

James2000 said:


> Gracias juandiego.  Esto explica mucho.


Hi, James, you're welcome.

I think it's not possible a similar structure in English, is it? I mean:
_Every who explores them wonders..._ (without the _-one_ of _everyone_). 
And, what about with _All_?:
_All who explores them wonders.._.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forero

_Every who explores them wonders..._ [_Every_ no puede ser pronombre.] 
_All who *explore* them *wonder*..._ [_All_ es plural.]

_Each that explores them wonders..._ [Está bien la gramática de esta versión, pero es poco usual.]
_Who explores them wonders..._ [Está bien esta construcción también, pero también es poco usual.]

_The who explores them wonders..._ [_The_ no es pronombre. Hay que incluir _one_, _person_, o algo así.]
_He who explores them wonders..._

_He who..._ y _Who..._ representan usos poéticos que se usan bastante en proverbios. _Each that..._ requiere un antecedente para _each_.


----------



## k-in-sc

The "each" and "who" constructions also deserve an .


----------



## James2000

juandiego said:


> Hi, James, you're welcome.
> 
> I think it's not possible a similar structure in English, is it? I mean:
> _Every who explores them wonders..._ (without the _-one_ of _everyone_).
> And, what about with _All_?:
> _All who explores them wonders.._.



I agree with the answers the others have given to those questions.  

No soy experto, pero ¿qué os parece esto?

En cuanto a la oración original, quizás hay tres opciones:

1. Todo [pronombre] que las explora se asombra .... (especificativa)
2. Todo [pronombre], el que las explora, se asombra .... (explicativa, con antecedente) ¿Creo que necesita las comas?
3. Todo [adjetivo] el que las explora se asombra .... (sin antecedente, pero con adjetivo)

Esta entrada trata de 'quien', pero párrafo 1 dice que equivale a 'el que, la que, ...', y supongo que las mismas reglas se aplican.  Las reglas abarcan ejemplos 2 y 3:
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=QdP8Fv3omD69crIpsn#1

En el entrada de 'que':
- punto 1.1 abarca ejemplo 3 también,
- 1.2.1 abarca ejemplo 1 y 2 (notad lo que dice sobre oraciones explicativas con valores apositivos):
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=2VAvJgr6tD6bMa8swW#1


----------



## juandiego

Hi, James.

Interesting. I think the only pronoun that fits in the sentence #1 (and perhaps #2) is "aquel"; "ése" and especially "éste" are quite unidiomatic or perhaps even wrong. I guess this should have to do with an association between the real or figurative distance from the speaker each one conveys and a corresponding specificity degree, i.e.: "ése" and "éste" point to someone that somehow should be previously defined; "aquel" can really be whoever.

Construction #1 is right with the caveat stated above.

Construction #2 is possible, as stated in the links you provided, but utterly odd (probably not possible) in that precise context. It seems not to make much sense to put what the relative clause conveys as an explicative apposition of its antecedent when it is in fact defining what part of the antecedent we are talking about.

I've been thinking for a while on the construction #3 and couldn't find any adjective capable to fit there. Ok, it'd be possible if the relative was not preceded by the article and only with certain adjectives because the adjective would immediately result nominalized, e.g.: _Todo curioso que las explora se asombra_; thus, the adjective, now a noun, would be the antecedent.


----------



## James2000

juandiego said:


> Hi, James.
> 
> 
> Construction #1 is right with the caveat stated above.
> 
> Construction #2 is possible, as stated in the links you provided, but utterly odd (probably not possible) in that precise context. It seems not to make much sense to put what the relative clause conveys as an explicative apposition of its antecedent when it is in fact defining what part of the antecedent we are talking about.
> 
> I've been thinking for a while on the construction #3 and couldn't find any adjective capable to fit there. Ok, it'd be possible if the relative was not preceded by the article and only with certain adjectives because the adjective would immediately result nominalized, e.g.: _Todo curioso que las explora se asombra_; thus, the adjective, now a noun, would be the antecedent.



Thanks.  My post was a bit unclear.  What I had in mind with the [] is to define the function of 'Todo' in each case, not to make space for additional pronouns and adjectives.


----------



## juan082937

James2000 said:


> I agree with the answers the others have given to those questions.
> 
> No soy experto, pero ¿qué os parece esto?
> 
> En cuanto a la oración original, quizás hay tres opciones:
> 
> 1. Todo [pronombre] que las explora se asombra .... (especificativa)
> 2. Todo [pronombre], el que las explora, se asombra .... (explicativa, con antecedente) ¿Creo que necesita las comas?
> 3. Todo [adjetivo] el que las explora se asombra .... (sin antecedente, pero con adjetivo)
> 
> Esta entrada trata de 'quien', pero párrafo 1 dice que equivale a 'el que, la que, ...', y supongo que las mismas reglas se aplican.  Las reglas abarcan ejemplos 2 y 3:
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=QdP8Fv3omD69crIpsn#1
> 
> En el entrada de 'que':
> - punto 1.1 abarca ejemplo 3 también,
> - 1.2.1 abarca ejemplo 1 y 2 (notad lo que dice sobre oraciones explicativas con valores apositivos):
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=2VAvJgr6tD6bMa8swW#1



Hi James 2000
estas oraciones de relativo son del tipo 'semilibres' pues tienen un artículo determinativo+que se refiere anafóricamente a un sustantivo elidido, en el antecedente.
La oración de relativo inicial puliéndola un poco para hacer claridad del análisis es :

Todo turista que visite las pirámides de México se asombra de su belleza
Todo:determinante cuantificador (adjetivo)
Turista: núcleo sustantivo del antecedente.

1. Todo turista *que *visita las pirámides de México se asombra .... Oración relativa especificativa
2. Todo  *el *que  visita las pirámides de México se asombra ....Oración relativa especificativa con sustantivo elidido (turista) en el antecedente  y requiere el artículo determinativo 'el'+que en la subordinada.
3. Todo *el *que visita las pirámides de México, se asombra...relativa semilibre, explicativa que indica la totalidad de los que las admiran.
4. *El* que visita las pirámides de México se asombra... especificativa con elipsis del antecedente, pero representado en el artículo determinativo *el+que *que se refiere a todo turista.
Este es un capítulo de las relativas muy interesante que las califica en dos tipos
a. semilibres con artículo determinativo
b. Libres con un solo pronombre relativo quien, cuando, donde, como
quien las hace las paga, etc.


----------



## James2000

Gracias juan082937.  Sigo aprendiendo.


----------

